# Looking for GPS tracking device



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello everyone,
Last week I went on a  vacation only to find out when I came back home, that burglars had broke in, turned everything upside down and broke a lot of things... They pretty much destroyed the bedrooms, but "luckily " something startled them, as they left some things behind like my guitars scattered all over on the floor... I had my car in the garage at the time, and they know my car (not a very common car) they know that I own It and I would like to install a gps tracking device in the vehicle, for peace of mind...
Do any of you guys have any experience with such devices? What would you recommend?
I am looking for something that allows for geofencing and real time tracking. I know that there are some services like "http://gps-trace.com" that appear to be free and have an app and so on... But I have 0 knowledge or experience on the subject. I would greatly appreciate your help.

All the Best


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 23, 2018)

in my country gps carriers has servies for gps tracking and security with witch they can remotely turn off engine and/or block it for starting (beside tracking ofc).
they have to make some mods to the car thou

edit: seems gps carriers have dropped this serivce from their portfolio but i am pretty sure there are still companys that offer it. they install gps device with sim card and beside tracking they can block engine so that thiefs cant run away with the car


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I know it is not a pleasant feeling knowing strangers have been in your home, going through your things.

Where do you live? Portugal? I don't know what services they have there. I am sure you could ask around locally for some ideas. I found this that might give you some ideas in what to look for.

Professional thieves don't normally trash a place. It sounds like your home was hit by a bunch of juveniles. Keep in mind if your car is a valuable classic, or a luxury car that may be a popular target for professionals, they would know to look for such tracking devices. 

I would also look at some better exterior and interior security/monitors.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 23, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> in my country gps carriers has servies for gps tracking and security with witch they can remotely turn off engine and/or block it for starting (beside tracking ofc).
> they have to make some mods to the car thou
> 
> edit: seems gps carriers have dropped this serivce from their portfolio but i am pretty sure there are still companys that offer it. they install gps device with sim card and beside tracking they can block engine so that thiefs cant run away with the car





Bill_Bright said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. I know it is not a pleasant feeling knowing strangers have been in your home, going through your things.
> 
> Where do you live? Portugal? I don't know what services they have there. I am sure you could ask around locally for some ideas. I found this that might give you some ideas in what to look for.
> 
> ...



These guys used gloves, I had the police and the guys inspecting for fingerprints, and all they could find was glove "fingerprints".

Thank you for the suggestions and advice, I have been looking for some options and services in my country, but it is hideously expensive...

This service looks quite nice tho and 40 pounds after the first year does not seem excessive for such service. Other option would be to use a burner phone hidden somewhere in the car just for the purpose of tracking, but the data fees may make it quite expensive.

I know that it is possible to buy a tracker, just the tracker, install the sim and use some online tracking services, but I'm not  sure about the privacy practices on such "free" services...

The car is not OBD II compliant, she's almost 30, so a lot of the easiest and best tracking solutions will not work unfortunately.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 23, 2018)

The problem with keeping a phone in the car is keeping it charged. 

Unless your 30 year car is a good candidate for spare parts and likely would end up in a chop shop, it seems unlikely bad guys would want to steal it. If you can find a tracker that does not require the OBD port, then great. Otherwise, I might be more inclined to enhance the house and garage security system - one that includes flashing lights and loud alarms. If you point a camera or two at a trusted neighbor's house who might appreciate your system is keeping watch over their houses too, they may be more willing to keep an eye out for strange activities at your house.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 23, 2018)

A well hidden kill switch. Or several of them. One for the fuel pump. One for the ingnitor/ignition coil. One for the ECU(if it's EFI).

If it's something you don't drive a lot, take the battery out and hide it in the attic or the crawl space. If it's something you do drive a lot, pull all the fuses and/or some ignition wires and take them with you. Thieves don't typically carry car parts with them(and even less likely parts that fit your particular car).

Install a brake line lock somewhere out of sight. 99.99% of people that aren't mechanically inclined would never figure out why/how the brakes were stuck on. The other .01% would have to look for the reason. And many of those would give up eventually. Because every sensible reason as to why/how would be wrong.

Any/all of the above.

I've got more ideas too. But...I don't want to give away too many secrets. Bottom line: no need to track nothin' that ain't goin' nowhere. Well...without a tow truck anyway.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 23, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> The problem with keeping a phone in the car is keeping it charged.
> 
> Unless your 30 year car is a good candidate for spare parts and likely would end up in a chop shop, it seems unlikely bad guys would want to steal it. If you can find a tracker that does not require the OBD port, then great. Otherwise, I might be more inclined to enhance the house and garage security system - one that includes flashing lights and loud alarms. If you point a camera or two at a trusted neighbor's house who might appreciate your system is keeping watch over their houses too, they may be more willing to keep an eye out for strange activities at your house.



It is a candidate for spare parts indeed, those engines are kinda sought after... I will invest in a proper security system, that's for sure...



MrGenius said:


> A well hidden kill switch. Or several of them. One for the fuel pump. One for the ingnitor/ignition coil. One for the ECU(if it's EFI).
> 
> If it's something you don't drive a lot, take the battery out and hide it in the attic or the crawl space. If it's something you do drive a lot, pull all the fuses and/or some ignition wires and take them with you. Thieves don't typically carry car parts with them(and even less likely parts that fit your particular car).
> 
> ...



Well, when I went on vacation I did disconnect the battery, pulled the main EFI fuse and disconnected the 12v plug to the IG coil just barely so that it wouldn't make any contact but appeared to be connected. I took some precautions, they would never take it off the garage. Despite being almost an "iconic" vehicle over here, I drive it almost everyday indeed. An IG coil kill switch is easier than an igniter in this car, I will do that for sure. 

I know that I am perhaps being overly cautious here... But when you come back home and are presented with such scenarios... I just want to minimize the risk, there will always be risk. They know who I am, how do I look like, what car I drive, what I have (and had, they took a lot of stuff) and I do not know anything about them, except one thing, they stole me and my family's stuff .


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2018)

This type of device is small and easily hidden in a vehicle.
https://www.nuttag.com.au/


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 24, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> This type of device is small and easily hidden in a vehicle.
> https://www.nuttag.com.au/



This one seems to be a prime candidate. Thank you very much


----------



## Arrius (Sep 28, 2018)

I am using one of these: https://www.rewiresecurity.co.uk/db1-gps-tracker-telematics-device for my own car. I take car security very seriously and I actually did a lot of research before deciding to buy this tracker. The company has excellent customer service and the device has everything you can ask from a vehicle tracking device. Geofence, alarms, remote immobilization and so on. The best part is their prices, they have all these excellent trackers for really cheap, I'd definitely recommend these guys to anyone who is on the market for a GPS tracker.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 29, 2018)

Arrius said:


> I am using one of these: https://www.rewiresecurity.co.uk/db1-gps-tracker-telematics-device for my own car. I take car security very seriously and I actually did a lot of research before deciding to buy this tracker. The company has excellent customer service and the device has everything you can ask from a vehicle tracking device. Geofence, alarms, remote immobilization and so on. The best part is their prices, they have all these excellent trackers for really cheap, I'd definitely recommend these guys to anyone who is on the market for a GPS tracker.



Thank you for the suggestion @Arrius, this advice came two days too late since I had finally received the tracker the day before ou posted this. However this appears to be a quite decent product. 

Best Regards


----------



## Arrius (Sep 29, 2018)

Good luck mate, I hope you never experience another incident like that.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 1, 2018)

A hidden phone works, easy can be plugged in and hidden.... not a bad idea if you have just upgraded but... most carriers require an expensive data line to be maintained.  GPS tracking services are generally sold as a service... $40 a month

But there are other options...

https://www.amazon.com/Vyncs-Tracki...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3JTKRJ3A465ZRXT4Q01P

But services are location specific... will need to see what's available in your area.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 1, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> A hidden phone works, easy can be plugged in and hidden.... not a bad idea if you have just upgraded but... most carriers require an expensive data line to be maintained.  GPS tracking services are generally sold as a service... $40 a month
> 
> But there are other options...
> 
> ...



My car is before OBDII was a thing tho. For the product that I got, I just paid the device (at a premium) and I have unlimited access to the tracking platform without any extra fee (it has geofencing etc etc). There is a data plan available here that offers 200mb of data per month for just 2.99€ a month, which is really cheap.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 1, 2018)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> My car is before OBDII was a thing tho. For the product that I got, I just paid the device (at a premium) and I have unlimited access to the tracking platform without any extra fee (it has geofencing etc etc). There is a data plan available here that offers 200mb of data per month for just 2.99€ a month, which is really cheap.


Not sure about where you are but my insurance company provides a discount if there is an alarm and/or tracker on the car. It does not cover the cost of the tracker, but any little bit helps. Something worth checking into.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 2, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not sure about where you are but my insurance company provides a discount if there is an alarm and/or tracker on the car. It does not cover the cost of the tracker, but any little bit helps. Something worth checking into.



That is a very good point, I will check with them, thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 3, 2018)

If your American you want a system called "Low-Jack" can be aquired at any car stereo center. It has anti start and gps tracking. Good luck n sorry for your troubles!!!


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 3, 2018)

That specific unit is capable of OBDII but many other models are pure GPS.... many long haul trucks on the road predate OBDII and they have fleet systems. 

https://www.amazon.com/Spy-Tec-Portable-Personal-Vehicle/dp/B00JG8KCLO
https://www.amazon.com/Trak4-Mobile...s/dp/B0753LC2DQ/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?s=electronics
https://www.diweitrack.com/tk103-ve...uage-pcwebbased-gps-tracking-system-p-20.html



jaggerwild said:


> If your American you want a system called "Low-Jack" can be aquired at any car stereo center. It has anti start and gps tracking. Good luck n sorry for your troubles!!!



He's in Portugal.

BTW, I cant read any of this ... but

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/looking-for-gps-tracking-device.247034/#post-3915127


----------

